# Staghorn algae turning red



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

The stag horn in my tank did the same thing but I am dosing Flurish excel every day. Last time I had it I did that and it killed it off. If I remember thats what happened before the algae died.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope so. Dead algae is good algae...lol 

The red is kinda neat looking though. Wish I could find some plants the were that red.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> The stag horn in my tank did the same thing but I am dosing Flurish excel every day. Last time I had it I did that and it killed it off. If I remember thats what happened before the algae died.


were you dosing the recommended amount everyday? and were you spot treating? or just pouring it into the entire tank?

i am trying to dose everyday as well but the staghorn seems to be winning.


----------

